# [Risolto] Arm Gentoo in Qemu: problema login

## uoslagelo

ciao a tutti,

sto provando a mettere su una Gentoo per RaspberryPi (per chi non lo conoscesse, ma dubito, eccovi il sito ufficiale www.raspberrypi.org).

Il problema è che al momento del login, non accetta la password di root (sono sicurissimo di averla inserita correttamente). Ho provato a reimpostare la password (con passwd) entrando in modalità single user, ma senza risultati. Ho anche provato a copiare il file /etc/shadow dal pc host, ma nada.

Vi ho caricato la macchina virtuale qui http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51313497/RaspberryPi-Gentoo.tar.xz così potete vedere il problema. La password di root è gentooarm.

Vi ringrazio in anticipoLast edited by uoslagelo on Sat Jan 21, 2012 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uoslagelo

Forse ho trovato il problema: lo stage3 per armv6j non è compatibile con la cpu arm1176. Ho usato lo stage3 per armv5tel e tutto funziona a meraviglia. Se il problema è veramente questo, proverò a creare uno stage3 per armv6zk e magari renderlo pubblico....

----------

## xveilsidex

Scusa la domanda, ero interessato anch'io al progetto raspberrypi, da dove hai comprato la board?

----------

## uoslagelo

la board non è ancora in commercio

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ok allora  :Very Happy: 

come ne sei entrato in possesso  o compare di distro?  :Wink: 

----------

## xveilsidex

 *uoslagelo wrote:*   

> la board non è ancora in commercio

 

Lo sapevo già, per questo mi chiedo come hai fatto ad entrarci in possesso !   :Wink: 

----------

